# Winchester Pig ammo.



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Just a report on the new Winchester B*oar Razor loading for pigs. I was shooting a .308 and this is a 150 gr solid copper load, in that caliber. I shot a 140 # hog at 125 yards. Dropped it its tracks. The entry hole going in was about the size of a quarter and the exit hole about the size if a silver dollar! This was a angled shot through the chest.
I am really impressed by this load ! Very Accurate in my rifle.*


----------

